# Street Dreams: Audi R8 w/ Menzerna Powerlock



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2009 R8, full correction 2 day detail.

Wheel cleaned with p21s, tires, wheel wells scrubbed with ARO










Car was wearing a few layers of Zaino still beading strong, made sure all prior protection was 100% stripped before polishing. This involved foaming with pre-soaking the finish with a biodegradable APC, foaming the car CG citrus wash and finally hand washing with a citrus shampoo.

Prior protection...










Some of the prep process, raised the rear spoiler to clean under it where a lot of dirt gets caught










Let the foam sit for a few minutes before rinsing off



















Clayed the car using ONR for lube. After clay I wiped the car down twice with a strong mix of IPA to prep for polishing










Carbon blades before, clusters of vertical scratches





































50/50, after a few combos this was about 80%, all the haze and fine stuff was knocked out but some RIDS remained










Ended up with 3 passes compounding and 2 finishing stages










Jeweled with the rotary and 3M waffle pad



















After shots





































The car was corrected mostly with the rotary with the exception of the Venture film which covered the entire front end, that was done solely with a DA










Not ideal to use IPA solution on clear film so all the polishing stages were wiped down with DI water instead










Film 50/50, left side corrected










Front plate holder was also filmed, before haze and some light RIDs



















Front plate bridge after










Taillights corrected










De-tarred the inner barells










Applying the Japanese window polymer to the glass










After it hazed, later buffed off with a damp glass towel










Dressed front and rear plastic blades










Tailpipes before










Tailpipes after, sealed with collinite










Rejex'd the wheels



















Finished shots































































































































Final wipedown










Interior needed a little bit of work, cleaned and conditioned the leather and protected the carbon trim with opti seal, doorjambs sealed as well




























Film came out nice, no issues with powerlock on it, went on came off like butter as usual














































Thanks for looking

*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great looking car...now with your work, just TOP notch Dave :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice work :thumb:

looks great


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great photos and stunning results. :argie:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Quality!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work with excellent results :thumb:


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice car an great work :thumb: i see you do alot of nice cars how you get the business to come to you without a shop?


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Perfection!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

DiamondD said:


> Nice car an great work :thumb: i see you do alot of nice cars how you get the business to come to you without a shop?


Word of mouth mostly. A shop may be in the near future, who knows :thumb:


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

That's great no advertising or anything?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Job - still one of my favorite cars


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Word of mouth mostly. A shop may be in the near future, who knows :thumb:


That´s the best pub and you sure deserve that , your work its great


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Stunning work, looks gorgeous.

Chris.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Racer said:


> That´s the best pub and you sure deserve that , your work its great


Much appreciated Racer!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

dsms said:


> Much appreciated Racer!


you got to love this weather hu dave? great detailing weather i think it hit 75 today !!!!!:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

trhland said:


> you got to love this weather hu dave? great detailing weather i think it hit 75 today !!!!!:thumb:


Now I do, finally had time to wash my car today... and it supposed to be nice this week as well!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lovely Work Mate, I love these cars,

One day, One Day!!

Love the first 'After' shot as well, Stunning


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice job! Once again :thumb:


----------

